# CCCInstall.exe & MOM.exe fatal error message



## ebmaurer (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,

since I had a trojan on my PC, got it removed by Norton Removal Team. Unfortunately they had also to delete some the graphic card related files as they got infected.

I did then reinstall the ATI 8.9 Catalyst but from now on, every time I start the PC, I get the 2 error msgs:

CCCInstall.exe - CLR error 80004005
MOM.exe - CLR error 80004005

Under the graphic card properties it shows my ATI X600 Pro card but cannot open the Catalyst Control Center.

Below a HijackThis Log file.

Thanks for any help.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:38:44, on 11-10-2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\BitCometAntiARP\BitCometAntiARP.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
C:\Program Files\Mouse Driver\KMWDSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$PRIEXPRESS\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Fighters\configservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
C:\Program Files\Fighters\licenseservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Fighters\updateservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Fighters\ScannerService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trust\MI-7500X Wireless Laser Mouse\Mouse32a.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Mouse Driver\StartAutorun.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Mouse Driver\KMConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Fighters\spywarefighter\SpywarefighterUser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Dit.exe
C:\Program Files\Mouse Driver\KMProcess.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\fighters\spywarefighter\SPYWAREfighterTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\VoipStunt.com\VoipStunt\VoipStunt.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Panasonic\LUMIXSimpleViewer\PhLeAutoRun.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 5\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\XN Resource Editor\XNResourceEditor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
G:\Main Disk\My Documents\Laptop\KillBox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/search.html?scopeId=C&lang=de
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.7\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Programa Auxiliar de Início de Sessão do Windows Live - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.7\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DHL Toolbar - {82CC2983-CA87-4D46-B33B-D285BD667A56} - C:\Program Files\DHL\DHLToolbar\DHL Worldwide Airwaybill Tracking Toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Trust\MI-7500X Wireless Laser Mouse\Mouse32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KMCONFIG] C:\Program Files\Mouse Driver\StartAutorun.exe KMConfig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [spywarefighterguard] C:\Program Files\Fighters\spywarefighter\SpywarefighterUser.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dit] Dit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [vrqSREnable] regedit.exe /s c:\vrqtoolSREnable.reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [VoipStunt] "C:\Program Files\VoipStunt.com\VoipStunt\VoipStunt.exe" -nosplash -minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/se...0000096.000001da&d=00000083.00000028.000000D8
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Inicialização rápida do HP Image Zone.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: LUMIX Simple Viewer.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Trace - {04849C74-016E-4a43-8AA5-1F01DE57F4A1} - C:\Program Files\VisualRoute 2008\vrie.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: VisualRoute Trace - {04849C74-016E-4a43-8AA5-1F01DE57F4A1} - C:\Program Files\VisualRoute 2008\vrie.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show/Hide DHL Toolbar - {82CC2983-CA87-4D46-B33B-D285BD667A56} - C:\Program Files\DHL\DHLToolbar\DHL Worldwide Airwaybill Tracking Toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.6.26.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: PDFill PDF Editor - {FB858B22-55E2-413f-87F5-30ADC5552151} - C:\Program Files\PlotSoft\PDFill\\DownloadPDF.exe
O9 - Extra button: Web Snapshot - {954A224B-F501-4911-A8BF-6709A048FD77} - C:\Program Files\Gadwin Systems\WebSnapshot\WebSnapshot.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Web Snapshot - {954A224B-F501-4911-A8BF-6709A048FD77} - C:\Program Files\Gadwin Systems\WebSnapshot\WebSnapshot.dll (HKCU)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.algarve-rental.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.bmw.de
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.bmw.pt
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.hi5.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://security.symantec.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.254
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet AntiARP - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\BitCometAntiARP\BitCometAntiARP.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Windows CardSpace (idsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Serviço iPod (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Keyboard And Mouse Communication Service (KMWDSERVICE) - UASSOFT.COM - C:\Program Files\Mouse Driver\KMWDSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PTK License-FIGHTERS-297811811 - SPAMfighter - C:\Program Files\Fighters\licenseservice.exe
O23 - Service: PTK Live Update-FIGHTERS-297811811 - SPAMfighter - C:\Program Files\Fighters\updateservice.exe
O23 - Service: PTK Scanner-FIGHTERS-297811811 - SPAMfighter - C:\Program Files\Fighters\ScannerService.exe
O23 - Service: PTK SharedAccess-FIGHTERS-297811811 - SPAMfighter - C:\Program Files\Fighters\configservice.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec RemoteAssist - Symantec, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Support Controls\ssrc.exe

--
End of file - 14818 bytes


----------



## kohortaosijek (Aug 24, 2009)

no help?


----------

